# MP3-Player Library: MP3 abspielen und ID-Tags auslesen



## PELLE (8. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen MP3-Player in java eine 100% zuverlässige Library um MP3s abzuspielen + ID-Tags auszulesen.

Wenn ich so das Forum durchsuche scheint das gibt es nicht mit Java. Stimmt das? Oder könnt Ihr doch eine API empfehlen?


----------



## heart_disease (8. Aug 2008)

Doch, natürlich geht es (wieso auch nicht? ).
Hatte sogar mal so eine Library dafür gefunden, aber dann nie benutzt.
Einfach mal die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens anwerfen


----------



## PELLE (9. Aug 2008)

heart_disease hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, natürlich geht es (wieso auch nicht? ).
> Hatte sogar mal so eine Library dafür gefunden, aber dann nie benutzt.
> Einfach mal die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens anwerfen


 die SE meine Vertrauens sagt mir, dass alle java apis nicht zufriedenstellend sind... habe ich doch schon oben geschrieben...


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2008)

Wie wäre es hiermit: http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/javalayer.html


----------



## PELLE (9. Aug 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie wäre es hiermit: http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/javalayer.html



12/28/2004: JLayer 1.0    :lol:  :lol:  4 Jahre alt? glaube wohl kaum dass damit neue mp3`s richtig gelesen/abgespielt werden. Also hoffe ich mal auf Java 7.0 und vernünftigen Audio support.


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2008)

Gibts in Java 7 Änderungen an der Java Sound API?

Mp3 Unterstützung wirds aber wohl kaum von Sun geben, da Mp3 patentenbehaftet ist.


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2008)

oO wieso es ist doch schon möglich mit der JMF möglich mp3s abzuspielen ^^ hab auch noch irgendwo ne ide api gefunden nur weiß nimmer woher ^^ musst einfach mal danach googeln


----------



## foobar (9. Aug 2008)

FMJ ist auch noch eine Alternative: http://fmj-sf.net/


----------



## gizmo (9. Aug 2008)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> glaube wohl kaum dass damit neue mp3`s richtig gelesen/abgespielt werden.


Wieso nicht?


----------



## PELLE (9. Aug 2008)

gizmo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PELLE hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 weil google voll ist mit seiten wo user von problemen berichten... entweder fehlerhaft, null examples oder dämliche api.


----------



## quippy (10. Jun 2009)

Dieser Sourcecode sollte helfen: http://quippy.de/download.php?file=./modplayer/javamod-source.zip

Darin wird auch die JavaZoom-Library für MP3-Playback verwendet - allerdings das Auslesen von MP3-Tags aus MP3s oder Streams ist hier enthalten.


----------



## eliot (11. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte für ein Projekt JLayer eingesetzt.
Funktioniert sehr gut und läßt sich leicht verwenden.
Schau es dir ruhig mal an!


----------



## homer65 (11. Jun 2009)

PELLE hat gesagt.:


> 12/28/2004: JLayer 1.0    :lol:  :lol:  4 Jahre alt? glaube wohl kaum dass damit neue mp3`s richtig gelesen/abgespielt werden. Also hoffe ich mal auf Java 7.0 und vernünftigen Audio support.



Ich benutze auch die Bibliothek von Javazoom und habe keinerlei Probleme aktuelle MP3's abzuspielen.


----------

